# popcorn ceiling repair



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a small ceiling (popcorn) repair in a small church and want to save them a few bucks. Have any of you used white ceiling paint for your vehicle when putting your popcorn thru a portable hopper rather than using water? I'm pretty sure I did this many years ago, but I've forgotten. Thanks for the help. Pd.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

If you thin it down so it will go through the hopper I don't think it's gonna cover anyway..


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

actually I wasn't looking for total coverage, just something that could be finish coated without all the popcorn coming off in the roller(even one of those slotted rollers). I've spray texted knockdown with my hopper and never had a problem shooting it thru the openings. I was talking about one of those portable hopper you attach to a small compressor. I went over and looked at it and it was a cobb job with loads of patches already there. I suggested they get a few guys and get a few tubs of that premixed stuff that Lowes sells. This was a church that holds maybe 50 people and by the looks of it can't afford to do it close to right. I gave the guy some ideas and hope he can do something. Sometimes you just try to help. Maybe it'll lead to some more work if the parishoners appreciate my honesty and help.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

painterdude said:


> I have a small ceiling (popcorn) repair in a small church and want to save them a few bucks. Have any of you used white ceiling paint for your vehicle when putting your popcorn thru a portable hopper rather than using water? I'm pretty sure I did this many years ago, but I've forgotten. Thanks for the help. Pd.


 
In new construction, years ago, when the GC didn't want to pay to get the ceiling painted before we textured, we would mix ceiling paint in the spray. It works fine,,, you can mix up to 50% paint to water, in the mix and it will shoot out of the hopper fine. It also will insure that the patch will not come OFF, next time the humidity raises.

Just remember to keep some paint handy. After you paint(spray) the patch, you will have a color variance going on there,,, so save some paint to "feather" it out, you can do this also straight from the hopper gun at the same time,,, if your a mind too,,,


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

blasphemy.. might as well go into using primer + paint. This isn't what you want to do.. Don't try to save em money by doing the job poorly.. do the job right and bill them for it and you will save them the money they will need to spend on the next guy to get it done right.

Don't sacrifice a job in the name of saving the customer money.. that is about as backward as you can go at a job.. 

This is all my opinion and paint and drywall are 2 totally different things.. you will get a "pulp-like" substance that once it does FINALLY DRY.. will crack and...

do right by them by doing the job right to begin with. If it is a church, a doctor, or a lawyer.. do the job right, bill accordingly.. and have money in pocket and a clear conscience... and they will have the job done the way it should.. win win win..


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

nEighter said:


> blasphemy.. might as well go into using primer + paint. This isn't what you want to do.. Don't try to save em money by doing the job poorly.. do the job right and bill them for it and you will save them the money they will need to spend on the next guy to get it done right.
> 
> Don't sacrifice a job in the name of saving the customer money.. that is about as backward as you can go at a job..
> 
> ...



I get the point, you wanna do a good job. 

There sometimes are grey areas where there's more than one way to do it and either way will work and not be insane.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope I don't add to further blasphemy-

but if the repair is small enough..why not use the portable can of popcorn spray. seems like years ago, I have made some minor repairs to that gosh awful stuff with maybe homax brand. it is so ugly to begin with....have you ever seen places that have the acoustic ceilings with some gold sparkle in them? adds to the fantasy of a building I guess:thumbup:

nothing to me is more ugly than popcorn ceilings although that swirly-whip topping plaster comes close-IMO


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

nEighter...I see you are a senior member so I'll keep this civil. Perhaps you didn't read my post. This is a very small poor church that can't afford to get this job done correctly, so I decided to give them some ideas. There will be no one coming in next. There are several patches in the ceiling, the latest coming from a leaky steeple. Several different textures are on the repairs and several different colors of ceiling paint, as well as plenty of missing floor tiles etc. I explained what could be done to make it look new, but this is way out of the question. I'd guess that even though you're a senior member you're probably not as senior as I am, since my first paid paint job was in the summer of 1972. Sometimes it's not all about the buck. Sometimes, you look at the situation and try to be helpful,and no, I'm not a member of that church. pd


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

painterdude, I think that is really caring of you.

as I said above have you seen the portable cans you can buy at home depot/lowes/hardware store.? it literally shoots the real mccoy popcorn texture---, so depending on the size of the project..it may be a quick fix to that type of situation.

I don't do any hopper spraying texture. just offering my modest ideas.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

nEighter said:


> blasphemy.. might as well go into using primer + paint. This isn't what you want to do.. Don't try to save em money by doing the job poorly.. do the job right and bill them for it and you will save them the money they will need to spend on the next guy to get it done right.
> 
> Don't sacrifice a job in the name of saving the customer money.. that is about as backward as you can go at a job..
> 
> ...


I understand that you are a professional painter,,,,,

I also understand that you know DIDDLY about popcorn texture.

You are corrrect in that paint and drywall are two seperate things,,,, perhaps you should just reply to paint issues,,,, ???????


----------



## paint pros (Aug 17, 2011)

Painterdude I understand you situation totally I to help out when help is needed. I feel like that's why I have these talents to make money and to help. But the 50 50 solution in the hopper works fine in modest repair situations.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> In new construction, years ago, when the GC didn't want to pay to get the ceiling painted before we textured, we would mix ceiling paint in the spray. It works fine,,, you can mix up to 50% paint to water, in the mix and it will shoot out of the hopper fine. It also will insure that the patch will not come OFF, next time the humidity raises.
> 
> Just remember to keep some paint handy. After you paint(spray) the patch, you will have a color variance going on there,,, so save some paint to "feather" it out, you can do this also straight from the hopper gun at the same time,,, if your a mind too,,,


nice trick, ive mixed paint with drywall mud and rolled walls before to blend years of bad patching jobs on smooth walls. works great


----------

